# WOoohoo



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i just sold my dirtbike and got the money for my upcoming project that some of you may know about!

2 270 gal tanks.

i have to wait a month so that i have time to carry out this project.

but i have the cash now.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Nicccccccccccccccceeeee 270G's thats going to be fun


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nice one







....shoot me some photos of your tank when you get a chance


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one wrath i bet your stoked
dixon


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang, I'm jealous







Well, good luck with your project. BTW, what kind of pygos are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hell yes! will be my first shoal and on the second tank im going to ahve a spilo shoal


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> nice one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 will do, i will shoot some photos once they are completed and maybe some in the process of being built.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Dang, I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i am thinking all supers and maybe like 5 caribas?

what do you guys think?

i hear about 20 is the amount p's that i should put in there?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

right on


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

get a couple piraya and terns in the mix of those caribes and supers....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

on the second tank that i want to put spilos in i will have little partitions on the corner for my rhom and compressus and my 75 will hopefully be houseing an elong or brandtii. i still dont know what kind of p i want to put in there. and my 29 gal i think i will just have as a feeder tank.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> get a couple piraya and terns in the mix of those caribes and supers....


 i want to see how the aggression is on them first though because that would be an expensive meal...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You have plenty of room for a mixed shoal, some caribas, supers, ternz, and pirayas.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads on the sell and the future pickup ..keep us update on your project


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thePACK said:


> congrads on the sell and the future pickup ..keep us update on your project


 will do.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

tecknik said:


> You have plenty of room for a mixed shoal, some caribas, supers, ternz, and pirayas.


 you think if i happened to be lucky and were to get a breeding pair, they would feel comfortable in there to lay their eggs?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i do like the look of those pirayas


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > get a couple piraya and terns in the mix of those caribes and supers....
> ...


 True true ...but i think its the luck of the draw with the fish...i have all the fish listed and my caribes and super reds are the most viscious ...My piraya just chills out dosent even really shoal or come together with the other 9 individuals in the tank only to feed does he come together with them ...He right there with the caribes and supers during feeding time though, does not back down one bit ..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You never know, maybe you can be the first to try breeding pirayas







You've got so much room in there.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my friend has 3 reds and the site of them tearin sh*t up is great. i cant wait!~


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

tecknik said:


> You never know, maybe you can be the first to try breeding pirayas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i wonder if they would breed with other p's in there.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> You never know, maybe you can be the first to try breeding pirayas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea breed them so i can buy some from you


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

do pirayas usually shoal in the wild?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


>


 i will post pics as soon as i can start up on this project. good thing is the most important part is done. the dinero!!


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

who ever bought it got a nice dirt bike


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yep,

thnx b-rad.

hehe B-RAD.







wonder what bumps is doin right now.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

that setup is going to be great...what are the dimensions of a 270 gallon tank...damn that huge. Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

they are going to be 144"x24"x18".


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

they are going to span my whole wall which is 12' (one on top one on bottom)


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah take pix when u get everything


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> yeah take pix when u get everything


 will do


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

what kind of bike did u sell...im looking for a yz125...i know ur bike is gone but im just wonderin what u sold ya know?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> i just sold my dirtbike and got the money for my upcoming project that some of you may know about!
> 
> 2 270 gal tanks.
> 
> ...


 thats funny, that is how I got my first big tank a 125g, I sold a one year old 125 and then bought lots and lots of stuff as well as fish









now I am selling fish to buy another dirt bike, I have bought 2 so far this year and wont be happy until I get the 3rd, I will only end up with 2 though, the first two will be meshed together as a custom bike


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> what kind of bike did u sell...im looking for a yz125...i know ur bike is gone but im just wonderin what u sold ya know?


 1997 cr80R bigwheel expert (size of 125)


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

damn i woulda taken that ... hwo much did u sell it for...if it is 125 size it cool in my books


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i cant even ride over here no more, cops jump on your ass like your a donut.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> damn i woulda taken that ... hwo much did u sell it for...if it is 125 size it cool in my books


 you will be shocked, 900.00


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> i hear about 20 is the amount p's that i should put in there?










you can put 20 or more small-medium sized Pygos in there but eventually they will outgrow your tank (unless you sell some of them)...i highly recommed you get only 15-16 Pygos to keep in there for life...anyway congrats on your new tanks...







!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> wrathofgeo said:
> 
> 
> > i hear about 20 is the amount p's that i should put in there?
> ...


 thnx


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Congrats. Cant wait to see your tanks later.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i should get 10 supers, 5 caribas, 2 terns, and 3 pirayas


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

or no, 15 comfortably... 6 supers 4 caribas 2 terns and 3 pirayas


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice...have fun with your setups and make sure we get some nice pics


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx, i will be taking a good amount of pics once i have it all complete. i hate waiting. its torture


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

that project sounds cool and all but shame on you for selling your dirt bike. you are only allowed to sell a dirt bike if ur useing the money to get a new dirt bike.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> that project sounds cool and all but shame on you for selling your dirt bike. you are only allowed to sell a dirt bike if ur useing the money to get a new dirt bike.


heh, no thing is i cant ride here anymore. the cops will jump on you like you've got a felony pending.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

WOW a 12' tank! that's huge dude! what is the price on one of those bad boys?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i dont know what they cost from the pet store, but im making mine. it would come out to 200 dollars in acrylic for one tank.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

get more caribe...


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

nice~!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> get more caribe...


 how many do you think? i want the least to no casualties.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Very cool...you should post instructions on how to build one! I could only dream of owning something like that...maybe when I get my own house. I was thinking of building a tank fitted into a wall. It would be the shiet! Have a room and extend the thickness of the wall and install a tank within. You guys know what I'm talking about...A see through wall.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i am building the plywood one from supernates instructions. since its going to be against the wall on all 3 sides, i can do this since i wont be seeing any other end of the tank.

yeah that would be tight to have a wall that is a tank hehe


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Where are you gonna get the 12 foot piece of acrylic longest ive been able to find is 8 feet


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

im gonna have to go for one 4'x8' sheet and cut it in half, and then just have a middle brace, but it will be so long that i dont think it will look that bad.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

How many braces are you planning on using down the length of it?? Ive made a few But nothing that large. Good luck. I bet with a tank that long you could have 2 elongs in there together. That wwould be weet as hell but a big waste of space


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

sh*t i read it wrong i thought you were gonna make one 12 foot tank.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> sh*t i read it wrong i thought you were gonna make one 12 foot tank.


 ... i am, in fact im making 2 12' long tanks...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> How many braces are you planning on using down the length of it?? Ive made a few But nothing that large. Good luck. I bet with a tank that long you could have 2 elongs in there together. That wwould be weet as hell but a big waste of space


 i believe its gonna have to be 8 on this size, ill have to check though.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Hell that gonna be sweet. My 540 isnt even that long. Its only 8 feet long but its 4 feet wide


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

wow a 540, thats gotta have some volume and size to it even though its not that long. but all only for a breeding pair?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

No i have 16 Pygos in my 540 and im planning on adding another 10 or so Whenever my fry get big enough that they wont be considered feeders. Hopefully i can get a few piraya for it also but they are hard to find around here. The breeding pair are only still in the 180 cause thats where they started breeding and i didnt wanna move em and f*ck em up


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o sh*t mixed them up lol,

nice


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my new rbs in a 29 for now but will go to the big tank when it is complete.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

them in their tank.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

*update*

i am going to make them 20" tall instead of 18", because now that i think of it i would have to take off 2 inches off the top and bottom for the braces, which would leave me with 14 inches of viewing glass...









so i am going to go with 20" high which would be 16" of viewing glass and it would come out to 300 gal. now.


----------

